# News Anchor got bitten in the face on air!



## sashadog

I watched this on the news this morning and anyone who knows dogs could've seen it coming a mile away... Sad... Not that anyone deserves to get bit in the face. She ended up need reconstructive surgery today. Denver already has breed bans in place and I'm sure this is going to explode...


----------



## Jax08

Love how the guys have no reaction other than to pet the dog


----------



## sashadog

Jax08 said:


> Love how the guys have no reaction other than to pet the dog


I know! The guy holding him is the owner but the other guy is the firefighter that rescued the dog the day before. They don't even look at her to see if she's ok?


----------



## Good_Karma

Holy crap. I can only guess they were just too stunned to do anything else.


----------



## Courtney

How awful

This video reminds of the K9 & handler doing an interview & the dog nipped the news achor. You could see it coming, ears back, mouth tight.


----------



## GregK

Good god! Why do people want to go face to face with strange dogs they meet????? 

It's insane!!!!!


----------



## Jax08

I would like to see the rest of the video. What else was this woman doing, what was going on around him, what other signs was this dog giving off that everyone missed?


----------



## Courtney

Jax08 said:


> I would like to see the rest of the video. What else was this woman doing, what was going on around him, what other signs was this dog giving off that everyone missed?


Good point, this dog was clearly out of his comfort zone...and was failed by whoever was responsible for him.


----------



## GregK

9NEWS anchor Kyle Dyer injured during morning show | 9news.com


*"Max's owner will be cited for three things: because the dog bit someone, for a leash-law violation because the owner did not have control of the dog at all times, and for not having Max vaccinated for rabies."*


UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jax08

Awesome...so this woman now has to go through a rabies series?


----------



## Midnight12

sashadog said:


> Denver 9 news anchor dog bite on camera - YouTube
> 
> I watched this on the news this morning and anyone who knows dogs could've seen it coming a mile away... Sad... Not that anyone deserves to get bit in the face. She ended up need reconstructive surgery today. Denver already has breed bans in place and I'm sure this is going to explode...


 Yes was watching it also and was thinking no don't do that and this dog almost drowned the day before in a lake and then was waiting at a news station for over a hour before going on. The owner faces 3 charges, one no leash thou dog was wearing one, they say he failed to control dog and no proof of rabies and a bite. Glad they invited them to the statio
n huh. The owner and the anchor person both did wrong things. Not that you want to see anyone get bite. Dog is in pound for 10 days


----------



## Midnight12

Jax08 said:


> I would like to see the rest of the video. What else was this woman doing, what was going on around him, what other signs was this dog giving off that everyone missed?


She was all over that dog on her knees in his face


----------



## GregK

Jax08 said:


> Awesome...so this woman now has to go through a rabies series?


 
not sure if they'll wait the 10 days first or not.


----------



## Courtney

Ok, I thought this was a rescue dog as is recently adopted, but literally rescued from water the day before....would have been wise to let the dog stay at home...I'm thinking of adrenaline still pumping through this dog....I don't know, maybe I'm making excuses.


----------



## sashadog

Jax08 said:


> I would like to see the rest of the video. What else was this woman doing, what was going on around him, what other signs was this dog giving off that everyone missed?


It was pretty big red flags... He was panting, corners of his mouth pulled back, licking his lips, and all around just looking super anxious, looking around and whatnot. Then she got down on the floor with him backed against the couch between his owners legs and got all "up close and personal" in his face... I would've bit her too! (Not that it's ever ok for a dog to bite but seriously... they're still animals.) The owner was even holding tight to his collar so he literally couldn't get away at all.

Unfortunate incident all around... Several people failed this dog.


----------



## Midnight12

Courtney said:


> Ok, I thought this was a rescue dog as is recently adopted, but literally rescued from water the day before....would have been wise to let the dog stay at home...I'm thinking of adrenaline still pumping through this dog....I don't know, maybe I'm making excuses.


 This was said on afternoon show on 9news by a dog behaviorst


----------



## Jax08

I hope they saved the whole video so when they have to call the animal behaviorist in they can testify to that. This sounds like human error from the start


----------



## Courtney

Midnight12 said:


> This was said on afternoon show on 9news by a dog behaviorst


I was thinking of that show "I shouldn't be alive" on Discovery and they talk in detail what the body goes through in extreme situations..it's interesting.

I witnessed a horrible car accident before and my body was still in overdrive the next morning..it was awful.


----------



## carmspack

both dogs, both - the GSD included were nervous - lots of lip flicking .


----------



## Courtney

I think she means the other video I posted of the GSD.


----------



## 4TheDawgies

STUPID on ALL counts!!!

Who lets people get in the face of their dogs?!

I am not above pushing someone immediately away if they try to get in my dogs face. 

I don't care how mad someone gets. It doesn't surmount the amount of anger and pain it would cause both of us if an accident occured. Dogs are animals, animals are unpredictable, don't play with fire!


----------



## carmspack

Courtney said:


> How awful
> 
> This video reminds of the K9 & handler doing an interview & the dog nipped the news achor. You could see it coming, ears back, mouth tight.
> 
> Untamed and Uncut: Attack Dog Bites Reporter - YouTube


 
here you go Jax08 , the second one is a different video . even when the dog is off lead just running around , he doesn't scream confidence .


----------



## Jax08

I figured it out right after I posted. LOL Didn't get my post deleted in time though! Must get sleep tonight!


----------



## carmspack

4theDawgies, I agree with you. This can be tied in to the woman who was killed by a GSD (UK newspaper) as well


----------



## Jax08

Here's a longer video


----------



## Midnight12

This show does alot of segments with rescues. wonder if groups will feel at risk to go on now. They said they would do things different in future The director of show said it was not expected from all we knew about dog and owner. Seems they did'nt know much. All for a story


----------



## selzer

This is bad. It is bad for bully breeds. It is bad all the way around. I am surprised the dog in that heightened state did not chew on the firefighter's hands while he was at it. I suppose they will probably euthanize the dog, now that it was saved. Bummer.


----------



## Midnight12

selzer said:


> This is bad. It is bad for bully breeds. It is bad all the way around. I am surprised the dog in that heightened state did not chew on the firefighter's hands while he was at it. I suppose they will probably euthanize the dog, now that it was saved. Bummer.


 The fire fighter said dog hugged his neck and hung on while he helped him Dog knew he was helping. So sad this dog went thur alot in 2 days


----------



## CeCe

Very unfortunate. The reporter seems like a nice lady that just got carried away-when you love dogs it's hard not to show affection to them. Hopefully they'll make a "no touching animals on air" rule to prevent others from getting hurt.


----------



## 4TheDawgies

While I understand loving dogs and wanting to share affection, What I want to know is, who thinks petting a dog like that on their face is in anyway comfortable to them. The dog is in an uncomfortable and unfamiliar location, has a guy holding his collar tightly increasing his opposition reflex. They are ALL probably nervous from being on air which is a nerve wracking thing for most anyone. The dog wants to be aware of his surroundings and the lady is covering his eyes over and over with her hands. 

The only dogs I ever share affection with like that are my own because they know me, they are comfortable with me, and we have a built bond. Even then, I don't do it often because quite frankly they would rather get affection elsewhere. Its common courtesy for humans to respect space. Same in dogs who are not familiar with each other. 

Yet humans feel its ok to invade space like this on a dog they have no idea about?! they should be doing news articles on why its important to pet a dog properly instead of complaining about pitbulls, or setting bad examples.


----------



## KZoppa

great. another thing Denver needs to have a cow about.


----------



## selzer

I don't know why people need to put their face next to the dog's face. I had some of my former puppy buyer's to my house to help socialize a litter of six week old puppies. They were only at my house once before. Babsy was doing good with them near the puppies and all, she was being a good girl. But when the lady bent down near her, I said, eh, and she striaghtened up and looked at me, and I just said, she doesn't know you. I don't think she would do anything, but...

Babsy was good and did not try to take the woman's face. Had she it would have been horrendous. 

My little niece was over and they had just fed Cujo, and she went to pet him while he was eating, right near his face. Her mother and I both said in unison, "don't bother the dog while he's eating!" Nothing happened, the girl moved away immediately and there was no problem. Cujo has NEVER given any indication that he doesn't want people near his food. But had their been a problem it would have been horrendous. 

They are animals. If you live with them, you should be able to have your hands, your feet, your face anywhere around any part of them. If you live with them, you should be able to be around their food, their toys, their treats. But if you do not live with the dog, whatever the type or breed, you should give them some space.


----------



## Toffifay

4TheDawgies said:


> While I understand loving dogs and wanting to share affection, What I want to know is, who thinks petting a dog like that on their face is in anyway comfortable to them. The dog is in an uncomfortable and unfamiliar location, has a guy holding his collar tightly increasing his opposition reflex. They are ALL probably nervous from being on air which is a nerve wracking thing for most anyone. The dog wants to be aware of his surroundings and the lady is covering his eyes over and over with her hands.
> 
> The only dogs I ever share affection with like that are my own because they know me, they are comfortable with me, and we have a built bond. Even then, I don't do it often because quite frankly they would rather get affection elsewhere. Its common courtesy for humans to respect space. Same in dogs who are not familiar with each other.
> 
> Yet humans feel its ok to invade space like this on a dog they have no idea about?! they should be doing news articles on why its important to pet a dog properly instead of complaining about pitbulls, or setting bad examples.



+1...I wish I could have said it as well as you did here!


----------



## KaiserGSDLove

Looks like she was going to kiss the dog. Dogs are just like humans they don't like their space invaded. I don't even try to stick my face in my own dogs face and especially not a dog that I just met who doesn't know my intentions. As for the second video about the German Shepherd that was just the worst actions for that man to do. Grabbing the dog by the neck and slowing hovering over him in the dogs eyes would look like a threat to the dog.


----------



## sashadog

4TheDawgies said:


> While I understand loving dogs and wanting to share affection, What I want to know is, who thinks petting a dog like that on their face is in anyway comfortable to them. The dog is in an uncomfortable and unfamiliar location, has a guy holding his collar tightly increasing his opposition reflex. They are ALL probably nervous from being on air which is a nerve wracking thing for most anyone. The dog wants to be aware of his surroundings and the lady is covering his eyes over and over with her hands.
> 
> The only dogs I ever share affection with like that are my own because they know me, they are comfortable with me, and we have a built bond. Even then, I don't do it often because quite frankly they would rather get affection elsewhere. Its common courtesy for humans to respect space. Same in dogs who are not familiar with each other.
> 
> Yet humans feel its ok to invade space like this on a dog they have no idea about?! they should be doing news articles on why its important to pet a dog properly instead of complaining about pitbulls, or setting bad examples.


I think it's just a really good example of some humans inability to step back and realize that they're dealing with an animal. A dog is still an animal and as much as we may love them, they don't think like people do. They don't realize that this strange person getting in their face and putting their paws all over them are doing that because they're an animal lover. It still blows my mind how difficult that is for some people to comprehend... 

KZoppa: Exactly. Especially after all the hoopla about the breed bans.

EDIT: After going back and watching the longer video again... Why the heck would you try to kiss a strange dog!!???!! I don't even do that to my own dogs!! Ugh... Common sense?


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Seriously? You don't get inva dog's face like that.


----------



## Mrs.K

Wow...just wow... dogs need to be protected from people, not the other way around!


----------



## jcojocaru

After seeing this thread, I decided to do a short search on yahoo/google: "German Shepherd Kills".

It makes me happy how FEW RESULTS come up, and how MANY MISLEADING ones do lol.


----------



## Holmeshx2

UGH! Just UGH!

Selzer I love your last post about your dogs because while I think dogs should allow petting and allow you to mess with their food toys etc.. I also believe we shouldn't just because the dog should be allowed to be left alone. of course they need you to do it some to train them etc.. but after that just let them be so situations DON'T happen.

I HATE HATE HATE that darn GSD video I saw it on TV the first time it happened and it kills me every stinking time I see it. There were a billion warning signals that anyone should see ESPECIALLY a professional K9 handler that is supposed to be able to send this dog after a bad guy and regain control over the dog. I don't care if he just got the dog he should know dogs in general and even a stinking chihuahua showing those signs should be addressed immediately. Those were textbook signs for any dog not just a specific dog or specific breed. It wasn't that the dog was trained to attack or because she guy leaned over the dog the dog was very nervous of the guy for awhile thats just what threw the dog over the edge there are police dogs that on their off hours the cops take them to children's hospitals and to public places to be pet etc so it's not that they are trained to attack.

As for this story I am glad to hear they said after the rabies hold the dog SHOULD be returned to the owner hopefully no one changes their mind and this dog doesn't get killed because of everyone else's mistakes. I like that the behaviorist gave people a general break down of the signs he gave off ahead of time however, he missed the nervous licking which is something people should be very aware of as well.


----------



## Mrs.K

Wasn't the dog put to sleep already?


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

No, the update this morning said he had no bite history and would probably be returned to the owner.


----------



## Courtney

GSDAlphaMom said:


> No, the update this morning said he had no bite history and would probably be returned to the owner.


I'm happy to hear this...what a shame if he was put down because of this.


----------



## Mrs.K

GSDAlphaMom said:


> No, the update this morning said he had no bite history and would probably be returned to the owner.


Thank the Lord. There were claims that he was already put to sleep.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

You can see the TODAY story on it in this link. THey show footage of the dog being rescued (he had broken through ice). They also show the footage with him on air with the anchor but stop before the bite. The news station has asked it be taken offline. Apparently this woman does weekly animal stories for the station. You would think she would be somewhat animal savvy and know better than to stick her face up to an animal she doesn't know.

Rescued dog bites TV anchor during broadcast - TODAY Pets & Animals - TODAY.com


----------



## Mrs.K

Thanks for sharing. So his fate isn't decided yet. I truly hope that they rule under the circumstance. It was a human error, not a vicious attack. If he had vicioulsy attacked the owner couldn't have held onto him like he did. 

The dog was in distress and every single person involved failed to recognize it.


----------



## SamanthaBrynn

Courtney said:


> How awful
> 
> This video reminds of the K9 & handler doing an interview & the dog nipped the news achor. You could see it coming, ears back, mouth tight.
> 
> Untamed and Uncut: Attack Dog Bites Reporter - YouTube


Exactly! Our trainer showed us this video on his first lesson. Clearly making his point that you have to be able to read their body language. Not making eye contact, flicking its tongue...it's sad but you had to see that coming!


----------



## Courtney

A few years ago on a Cleveland news station the news achor was at a local shelter, they featured a cat that was up for adoption. I don't have cats, but man you could see this coming, she's holding the cat and just running her hands ALL over it, the cats ears are back and just looking right up at her..then wham, just latched onto her neck then up to her face...this was live on tv...she actually threw the cat, then it went to commercial.

She came back the next day (scratches on her neck & face) and said that SHE handled the situation poorly with the cat, to please consider adoption, etc. I thought that was really cool on her part.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Agree with this too!

I have to handle strange dogs frequently. I don't like getting in their space and often have to explain to the owners that I'm NOT being cold, I'm respecting their space for their and my safety. 

When I have tried to hire helpers often that's the first thing they want to do is get all mooshy with the dogs they've not met before. I feel like they are trying to prove that all dogs automatically love them no matter what ....and when the dogs don't ..... people can get so offended and take it very personally.



4TheDawgies said:


> While I understand loving dogs and wanting to share affection, What I want to know is, who thinks petting a dog like that on their face is in anyway comfortable to them. The dog is in an uncomfortable and unfamiliar location, has a guy holding his collar tightly increasing his opposition reflex. They are ALL probably nervous from being on air which is a nerve wracking thing for most anyone. The dog wants to be aware of his surroundings and the lady is covering his eyes over and over with her hands.
> 
> The only dogs I ever share affection with like that are my own because they know me, they are comfortable with me, and we have a built bond. Even then, I don't do it often because quite frankly they would rather get affection elsewhere. Its common courtesy for humans to respect space. Same in dogs who are not familiar with each other.
> 
> Yet humans feel its ok to invade space like this on a dog they have no idea about?! they should be doing news articles on why its important to pet a dog properly instead of complaining about pitbulls, or setting bad examples.


----------



## Witz

Unfortunately, people are dumb as dirt when dealing with dogs. How many times have I heard the average dog owner proclaim their vast understanding of of dog behaviors and how they should be trained just because they have had a few dogs especially the more sedate breeds. 

I had a friend who after reading a book on raising a dog spout his knowledge. So one day he decided to perform a trick on my last male GSD (with a monster food drive). He decided that he was going to perform the trick he would do with his very sweet and docile golden mix. The trick was to place a treat in his mouth and his dog would gently take the treat from his mouth. You can see where this is going..... My dog got the treat from his mouth so fast he didn't know what hit him. He so precise that fortunately there was no bite, but he ended up with a fat lip and lying on his back. It was not the first time I had told him that Buster was a high drive dog that should be respected. The fact is that they had known each other since he was a puppy and knew that he was very well trianed, but I constantly tried to explain to him that he is a different breed with a lot more energy and prey drive. 

I won't even tell the story of what this idiot did as it regarded playing a game of chase with Buster after again being told it was not a good idea. Let's just say he had a tough time sitting for a while.


----------



## mssandslinger

come on who does that?! its like dog 101, that poor pup looked so uneasy with people talking and petting him so much, and her holding his jaw pretty much the whole time. its sad she had to learn that hard way that you never put your face next to an unfamiliar dogs! i dont even do it with dos i have known for a long time. only my dogs who i know through and through.


----------



## GregK

GSDAlphaMom said:


> No, the update this morning said he had no bite history and would probably be returned to the owner.


I'm not sure this is the best idea.


----------



## Courtney

GregK said:


> I'm not sure this is the best idea.


I will give the guy the benefit of the doubt that he was nervous about being on tv...and not dog savvy, did not "know" how to pick up on his dog being stressed by the body language.

I do wonder about the rescue...did his dog escape his house, get off his leash when outside, did the story ever mention how the dog ended up in the lake?


----------



## GregK

Courtney said:


> I will give the guy the benefit of the doubt that he was nervous about being on tv...and not dog savvy, did not "know" how to pick up on his dog being stressed by the body language.


Well lets hope he gets himself educated on dog behavior!!


----------



## Courtney

GregK said:


> Well lets hope he gets himself educated on dog behavior!!


AGREED!! I'm hoping the dog behaviourist the news station contacted to speak on the situation was able to talk to the dog owner.


----------



## RedCrown

Great. The public is gonna see that as just a big white pit bull. Dogos are used to hunt boar. They aren't exactly awesome pet dogs.


----------



## Mrs.K

RedCrown said:


> Great. The public is gonna see that as just a big white pit bull. Dogos are used to hunt boar. They aren't exactly awesome pet dogs.


Not true at all. Dogos are great family dogs. One of my closest and oldest friends is the president of the Dogo Argentino Club in Germany and breeding Dogos. These dogs are amazing.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

RedCrown said:


> Great. The public is gonna see that as just a big white pit bull. *Dogos* are used to hunt boar. They aren't exactly awesome pet dogs.


That's what the dog is? Never heard of them. I didn't watch the vid. Hopefully the breed will be clarified. That is only fair. 

Various threads have been started about, "Do you pet other peoples' dogs?"
I never gave that much thought, but have been more conscious of it lately. I do pet other peoples' dogs. I seldom ask to pet a GSD. They are usually too aloof and don't want attention. The dogs I pet are the ones that wiggle all over and try to get close to me for attention. Then, I do ask and I do greet the dog in an appropriate manner. For dog people, I think it is second nature to notice whether or not a dog wants attention. Too often, people are way off base. Can't read a dog. And this video is an example of what happens.


----------



## RedCrown

Mrs.K said:


> Not true at all. Dogos are great family dogs. One of my closest and oldest friends is the president of the Dogo Argentino Club in Germany and breeding Dogos. These dogs are amazing.


I guess that was a bit of a generalization. I don't know anything about the temperament of Dogos in Europe, but I've done a lot of research about the dogs available here and it seems like a fair amount are used mainly for hunting, and are kept with Catahoula. I'm certainly not saying that they can't be good family dogs- as many hunting/guardian type breeds are. I just made an assumption that a dog with those characteristics shouldn't be handled by a stranger at all, and it was evidently incorrect. 

After watching the video of the incident and reading the breed standard for temperament, it appears contrary to my previous assumption that, regardless of previous trauma, the displayed behavior is very uncharacteristic and incorrect for the breed. Described as "people oriented dog, who is extremely friendly and outgoing, alert & jovial." Doesn't sound like he should be THAT sensitive about strangers in his face... Interesting. I think I would expect more resiliency.


----------



## Mrs.K

RedCrown said:


> I guess that was a bit of a generalization. I don't know anything about the temperament of Dogos in Europe, but I've done a lot of research about the dogs available here and it seems like a fair amount are used mainly for hunting, and are kept with Catahoula. I'm certainly not saying that they can't be good family dogs- as many hunting/guardian type breeds are. I just made an assumption that a dog with those characteristics shouldn't be handled by a stranger at all, and it was evidently incorrect.
> 
> After watching the video of the incident and reading the breed standard for temperament, it appears contrary to my previous assumption that, regardless of previous trauma, the displayed behavior is very uncharacteristic and incorrect for the breed. Described as "people oriented dog, who is extremely friendly and outgoing, alert & jovial." Doesn't sound like he should be THAT sensitive about strangers in his face... Interesting. I think I would expect more resiliency.


Well, in Germany in some States they are actually listed on the "Breed List" meaning, they are automatically labeled as aggressive dogs. My friend pays over 600 Euros of tax PER YEAR to be even allowed to keep his dogs. He also put them through a temperament test so they are allowed off leash and without a muzzle. 

They are not banned from breeding like certain other breeds but they put you through hoops to even own one.


----------



## RedCrown

Hopefully they don't fall into the same hole that the pit bull is in. Should be amazing working animals, but crappy breeding and irresponsible owners are creating another wholly different and unstable animal.


----------



## kiya

Unfortuantely some people just have no common sense. I haven't watched the video I'm at work, I can only imagine. 
What kills me is that most of us try so hard to socialize our dogs to behave properly with strangers. Numerous times I have stopped people from bending over and getting in my dogs face. Why on earth would you want to put your face near a dog that you don't know. 
I even have to tell my aunt as she bends over my dogs that she doesn't see very often* "TWO FEET OF SPACE CAN SAVE YOUR FACE".*


----------



## sashadog

Courtney said:


> I will give the guy the benefit of the doubt that he was nervous about being on tv...and not dog savvy, did not "know" how to pick up on his dog being stressed by the body language.
> 
> I do wonder about the rescue...did his dog escape his house, get off his leash when outside, did the story ever mention how the dog ended up in the lake?


I guess they were out walking in the morning and ended up chasing a coyote into the lake. At least that's the guys story. No one really knows because he just called the police after he found his dog in the lake. He was smart enough to not go in after him... I'm not sure how he got off his leash because Denver has pretty strict leash laws. It would've been very unwise to let him off in the first place...


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

selzer said:


> I don't know why people need to put their face next to the dog's face. I had some of my former puppy buyer's to my house to help socialize a litter of six week old puppies. They were only at my house once before. Babsy was doing good with them near the puppies and all, she was being a good girl. But when the lady bent down near her, I said, eh, and she striaghtened up and looked at me, and I just said, she doesn't know you. I don't think she would do anything, but...
> 
> Babsy was good and did not try to take the woman's face. Had she it would have been horrendous.
> 
> My little niece was over and they had just fed Cujo, and she went to pet him while he was eating, right near his face. Her mother and I both said in unison, "don't bother the dog while he's eating!" Nothing happened, the girl moved away immediately and there was no problem. Cujo has NEVER given any indication that he doesn't want people near his food. But had their been a problem it would have been horrendous.
> 
> They are animals. If you live with them, you should be able to have your hands, your feet, your face anywhere around any part of them. If you live with them, you should be able to be around their food, their toys, their treats. But if you do not live with the dog, whatever the type or breed, you should give them some space.


I agree with this 100% It's the same for types of interaction too. I allow other people to pet her, if I've determined that Sasha's receptive, but I don't allow them to hug her. There is one person outside my immediate family that I allow to do that, and that's only because she's been around Sasha on a weekly basis every since I got Sasha and Sasha adores her. She's in no danger. Everyone else gets told not to do that; they can pet her side, her head, her back, whatever, but don't grab her. Even playing with her is regulated. A) because she's big and if she got too rammy with a kid she could hurt them by accident and B) because if she doesn't trust you she won't play with you and if you push it I don't know what she'd do. I don't think she'd bite, but why chance it.


----------



## OriginalWacky

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Agree with this too!
> 
> I have to handle strange dogs frequently. I don't like getting in their space and often have to explain to the owners that I'm NOT being cold, I'm respecting their space for their and my safety.
> 
> When I have tried to hire helpers often that's the first thing they want to do is get all mooshy with the dogs they've not met before. I feel like they are trying to prove that all dogs automatically love them no matter what ....and when the dogs don't ..... people can get so offended and take it very personally.


I do seem to have a LOT of dogs that love me from the beginning, and I really think that it has a lot to do with my respect for them and their space. I don't expect every dog to love me and glom onto me, but pretty often dogs that supposedly don't like 'strangers' do respond very well to me, and I have to admit that feels kinda good. 

I tend not to let my dogs get approached by just anybody on the street, because it's my job to protect them, and I'd rather every experience they have be positive. I certainly wouldn't allow somebody to get practically on top of one of my dogs, no matter how much I think they'd respond appropriately, because I won't take any chances.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

I know what you mean Wacky. It is nice when a dog approaches you and is happy and trusting! I agree that giving dogs their space seems actually make them more comfortable with a stranger then mooshing all over them right away.

The following is not directed at you Wacky, in particular, the following are my observations and thoughts on this in general:

When you have to handle a lot of strange dogs daily you'll find more cases that they don't like to mushed on by strangers, period. Especially if they feel stressed like at the boarding kennel, vet or groomers, or they have seperation anxiety when owners aren't home.

A good friend of mine is a groomer who worked for a big chain pet supply store. Corporate decided that groomers should have a 'hands on policy' with every dog that moment it walks in. She couldn't stand it because a lot of the dogs were stressed and her instincts in reading dogs had served her well. She knew it was better to let them settle and often they are easier to handle when the owners have left.

She quit and started working independently and that stupid rule was *just* one of the reasons she quit......

I took a potential helper along with me on my rounds. Three of the dogs on the route that day I knew really well, they trust me as I've known them for years now, but take time to warm up to strangers. Sure enough she had to prove that she's some kind of 'dog magnet' and really upset an Am Staff that I had warned her has some issues. She got right down in his face (he was in a kennel/run) he flipped out and I kept telling her, don't look at him just let him get comfortable. Nope she kept staring at him trying to figure out why he didn't respond to her 'dog magic' at her mere presence. She just didn't want to accept that the dog wasn't lolling all over her instantly and tried to push it. She also did it with the two other dogs that I know are a bit shy of strangers, even though I warned her to give them her space (but not aggressive).

One is a shy terrier mix. She won't come downstairs willingly with a stranger standing too close to the stairs.

Helper/wanna be goes up the stairs and tries to coax the dog down with her magic. I stand in the foyer watching. I'm waiting to see if the lady can figure out what to do. Nope, the opposite happens, the more the dog withdraws the more she pushes it to prove how much dogs love her. Finally I told her "get off the stairs and get behind me" I had to ask this women three times to do this. When she finally complied with my request I called the dog who came scampering happily down the stairs to greet me. Not because I'm some dog whisperer, it's just that I've known this dog for awhile and we have a developed a trusting relationship.

IMO this illustrates how a dog responds to someone is dependent on a lot of factors that really don't center on the person coming up to greet them. IMO too many people make the mistake of thinking "oh a dog won't bite me because dogs just love me".... and then the bites happen.

(Needless to say, the lady I mentioned above..she's doesn't work for me!) 



OriginalWacky said:


> I do seem to have a LOT of dogs that love me from the beginning, and I really think that it has a lot to do with my respect for them and their space. I don't expect every dog to love me and glom onto me, but pretty often dogs that supposedly don't like 'strangers' do respond very well to me, and I have to admit that feels kinda good.
> 
> I tend not to let my dogs get approached by just anybody on the street, because it's my job to protect them, and I'd rather every experience they have be positive. I certainly wouldn't allow somebody to get practically on top of one of my dogs, no matter how much I think they'd respond appropriately, because I won't take any chances.


----------



## Mrs.K

OriginalWacky said:


> I do seem to have a LOT of dogs that love me from the beginning, and I really think that it has a lot to do with my respect for them and their space. I don't expect every dog to love me and glom onto me, but pretty often dogs that supposedly don't like 'strangers' do respond very well to me, and I have to admit that feels kinda good.
> 
> I tend not to let my dogs get approached by just anybody on the street, because it's my job to protect them, and I'd rather every experience they have be positive. I certainly wouldn't allow somebody to get practically on top of one of my dogs, no matter how much I think they'd respond appropriately, because I won't take any chances.



That is absolutely normal. Especially with dogs that are not doing well with strangers and have a history of neglect. They glue themselves onto one person and that person is the world to them. Everybody else... not so much...


----------



## GregK

Some more on this:

Rescued dog bites NBC anchor in the face during feel-good segment gone wrong | The Cutline - Yahoo! News


----------



## onyx'girl

This was on Inside Edition tonight and there was a dog trainer on there saying that it was not the dogs fault...the clip didn't come right out and say it was the anchors fault, but everyone knows the dog's not the one to be blamed. Licking his lips and trying to give off calming signals which were not heeded by the owner or the anchor who supposedly is an animal lover.

My local news station use to bring in a rescue every few days for showcasing adoption. The animals were so stressed they ended up just doing a video at the shelter to show instead.


----------



## Mrs.K

At least they are putting it out there that she did everything wrong and don't put the dog at fault.


----------



## selzer

The dog owner is actually equally at fault, though what could he say on television, "hey, don't get in his face, can't you see he's uncomfortable?" He was holding the dog tightly, which could have contributed to the dog's state, though I don't really know what else he could have done. 

But owners in general NEED to know their dog's body language and be proactive to the point of being downright rude if necessary. 

People believe so many things:

All dogs love me.
A good dog won't bite a baby.
Oh, the dog is so SWEET. 
Dogs love to be petted by everyone.
A dog will growl or bark before it bites.


And so many more. 

Once when I was a kid, I was playing with my neighbor's dog (they weren't around), but I was over there all the time. It was my best friends house, and we were pretty much in and out of each other's houses all the time. I was playing with the dog the way we played with my grandmother's dachshund. I had his bone and I guess I was teasing it. 

The Newfoundland bit my hand, and I still have the scar 30 some years later. I never told my parents or the dog's owner because it was my fault. Times change. 33 years ago, a ten year old kid knew who was at fault when the dog bit, nowadays, adults don't understand it (according to that last article). 

Because it is obvious that nowadays, people are ignorant when it comes to how to act around dogs, people need to protect their dogs by getting them out of situations before there is a bite. We choose to own dogs. We need to protect our dogs from people who do not know them.


----------



## onyx'girl

Interesting blog here:
The Dog Blog


----------



## Courtney

Jane, that blog is interesting.

I was wondering how the heck the dog ended up in the water...owner let him off leash in public & he chased a coyote...then get's thrown on the morning show the next day. Ugh....


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

onyx'girl said:


> Interesting blog here:
> The Dog Blog


Very informative. I think the author of the above linke sums up the issue well here:

_"I get calls for help daily from parents whose dog bit their child because the child was chasing down the dog and trying to hug her. Or, the person who got bit because they were trying to be ‘dominant’ and Alpha Roll the dog, sending the dog into a defensive outrage trying to protect himself. It is ALL preventable if people would just stop, look, and listen to what their dogs are saying. But people are know-it-alls and* continue to set their dog’s up to fail*. "_


----------



## sashadog

onyx'girl said:


> Interesting blog here:
> The Dog Blog


Love it! I hope people truly do take this as a learning experience and hopefully this will encourage people to learn even just a little more about their dogs.


----------



## Courtney

While I support their awareness campaign...bad idea to have dogs being kissed by strangers in a "kissing booth"...don't care what the breed is.

Kissing Booth National Tour : StubbyDog


----------



## sashadog

Courtney said:


> While I support their awareness campaign...bad idea to have dogs being kissed by strangers in a "kissing booth"...don't care what the breed is.
> 
> Kissing Booth National Tour : StubbyDog


Ugh... proof that some people will never learn... I am a pit bull advocate, although I recognize the potential danger of their lineage, and I don't think this is the way to change their reputation. 

What I love is the frisbee pit bulls that compete all over the country  Those guys will help change the reputation, but what happens when one of those kissing dogs has a bad day and is tired from traveling all over the country? They so much as lift lip at stranger and it will be all over.


----------



## RubyTuesday

As stressed as the Dogo looked, the GSD in the 2nd video looked even worse...Very stressed, fearful, insecure. The police handler looked utterly clueless throughout. Even if he didn't yet know *this* dog, did he at least know dogs? That poor dog was silently screaming to be let alone & his handler couldn't see it? The reason he gave afterwards was utterly lame. The dog is a nerve bag...The handler is a doofus...HOW is that community safer?


----------



## vom Eisenherz

RubyTuesday, you would be shocked to find out how little experience some K9 handlers have. I kid you not, I worked at a K9 training facility and we got handlers coming to train with their dogs before taking them home. One guy, seriously, was doing breathing exercises outside his dog's kennel. I asked him if he was ok. He told me "If I can get through the day without my dog biting me, it'll be a good day. I've never had a dog before." 

Other K9 handlers I know have zero control or comprehension of how to read a dog properly. Some are good and qualified, and some are politically chosen with zero experience and trained to just use the dog in the same capacity as you'd use a tool. They really don't "know" dogs. 

I have a few whose nails I cut because their handlers can't control them well enough to do it themselves.

I used to track with some and I have seen things that would shock you. My thoughts were "this is my tax dollars at work?"  Hot dogs being used on a track for an adult who was already working the street...and still the dog was tracking deer.

I have some dear friends who are very competent K9 handlers, and they are the first to shake their heads at things like this.


----------



## AbbyK9

> While I support their awareness campaign...bad idea to have dogs being kissed by strangers in a "kissing booth"...don't care what the breed is.
> 
> Kissing Booth National Tour : StubbyDog


Is it just me or does the dog second from left look VERY uncomfortable? I would not go up there and put my face next to his.

And I second what vom Eisenherz said. Just because someone has become a K9 handler does not mean that person is an expert on dog behavior or dog training. A lot of people who become dog handlers, both police and military, may have had dogs before but a lot of people who have dogs don't know much about them. And many of them haven't owned dogs before.


----------



## Mrs.K

> Is it just me or does the dog second from left look VERY uncomfortable? I would not go up there and put my face next to his.


Oh no, they are all so lovable and cute. How can you resist sticking your face right into theirs, hugging and kissing them all over the face? There is no way they'd ever feel uncomfortable, look at them sweet faces, eyes and that big smile they got on their face...


ps: did you read the comments underneath the article? 
Of course they'll stick their faces right into their face... :help:


----------



## GregK

Courtney said:


> While I support their awareness campaign...bad idea to have dogs being kissed by strangers in a "kissing booth"...don't care what the breed is.
> 
> Kissing Booth National Tour : StubbyDog


Yep!! Bad idea!!!


----------



## vomlittlehaus

My dog breeder was interviewed about this:

Dog Behaviorist Analyzes Dog That Bit News Anchor - News9.com - Oklahoma City, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports |


----------



## GregK

Awesome interview. It's great that this being brought to the forefront!!

That lip stuff is hard to read in the heat of the moment. The lip licking and look away are the obvious warning signs!


----------



## Jax08

Update on dog and reporter

Kyle Dyer dog bite video: TV anchor describes horrific attack by 85-pound Argentinian Mastiff | Mail Online

She calls the attack "a fluke". Not sure she really learned anything


----------



## Courtney

I'm glad her surgeries were successful. But man, I would not call this "a fluke". If she does the samething to another dog she might get the same reaction.


----------



## CeCe

I'm glad she's OK. She did say something along the lines of "I obviously didn't know how to properly touch a dog and I didn't know the dogs warning signs."


----------



## GregK

Courtney said:


> If she does the samething to another dog she might get the same reaction.


I'm thinking she learned her lesson.


She's a cool lady!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Good_Karma

Her face doesn't look nearly as bad as I had imagined it. She will still be a beautiful woman after this heals. I like her attitude.


----------



## APBTLove

My 2c...

Anyone blaming the reporter - Really?! 90% of people seem to think the only body language for dogs is:
Licking - happy
Tail wagging - happy
Whining - sad, nervous
Growling/barking - mad
Teeth showing - mad

90% of kids and adults alike I meet think this. It's not their fault, they're raised thinking that, my own parents taught me similarly, and who was I to say they're wrong? This lady obviously doesn't know squat about dog body language, and it is completely the owner's fault for bringing his dog to such a stressful event after JUST being rescued from another traumatizing one, he HAD to know his dog wasn't a social butterfly. And that's not a breed who generally loves to be surrounded by people they don't know, all over them. 


And this is in Denver? GREAT. Search "Denver breed ban" and this is what pops up immediately.

















I guess Dogo's will be next.


----------



## Syaoransbear

APBTLove said:


> My 2c...
> 
> Anyone blaming the reporter - Really?! 90% of people seem to think the only body language for dogs is:
> Licking - happy
> Tail wagging - happy
> Whining - sad, nervous
> Growling/barking - mad
> Teeth showing - mad
> 
> 90% of kids and adults alike I meet think this. It's not their fault, they're raised thinking that, my own parents taught me similarly, and who was I to say they're wrong? This lady obviously doesn't know squat about dog body language, and it is completely the owner's fault for bringing his dog to such a stressful event after JUST being rescued from another traumatizing one, he HAD to know his dog wasn't a social butterfly. And that's not a breed who generally loves to be surrounded by people they don't know, all over them.


I agree, it's not her fault. The handlers should have been watching the dog for any sign of distress. 

That dog should not have been there.


----------

